# PC to Kindle w/free books



## AlmostHeaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello I'm new the forum and have a question that I hope I'm posting in the right place.

I am currently using Kindle for PC while saving for a real Kindle through several points sites. I now have $85 on my Amazon account so, wich a real Kindle within reach, I have starting thinking about getting my current books onto my Kindle.

Having no disposable income but a love for reading, I check a blog daily that lists all the free books Amazon is offering at the time. I have downloaded many free books ... all of which have now returned to regular price.

I always thought I would be able to move my books from my PC to my Kindle. But, from what I'm reading here, it seems I will have to re-download them from my Amazon account. I'm wondering if they will charge me since none of my books are free any longer? Or will I be able to download them for free since they were free at the time I originally downloaded them?

Thanks in advance for any anwers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You do have to move them to the new Kindle via Amazon -- either 'send' via "Manage your Kindle" or 'pull' them via the Archived Items on the Kindle when it arrives and is registered to the same account. (It may arrive already registered.)  But you don't have to pay for them again  -- you own the license and can download the books as many times as you want.  There may be a 'simultaneous device limit'. . .but it's usually 6 or more.

Periodicals that you have been getting can be switched so they come to the Kindle instead, but you can't move over any previously purchased content.  That's because they have a device limit of 1 and limited backing up -- only 7 issues.  These restrictions are spelled out when you purchase the periodicals.


----------



## AlmostHeaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for the straightforward answer! I'm so relieved! The device limit will not affect me since I only have one laptop and the only move I need to make with my books is onto my Kindle. I don't currently have any periodicals, although I plan to subscribe to some once I have a Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might want to go ahead and look at the users guide while you wait for the Kindle to arrive. . .then you can 'hit the ground running' when it shows up.  Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_krec_docs?nodeId=200317150


----------



## AlmostHeaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I will absolutely do that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## AngelinaM (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I am also waiting for my KDX to arrive so being able to read the user manual ahead of delivery is great! Kudos for the link


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

AlmostHeaven, there's also a free book thread here at Kindleboards. We keep it more up to date than that blog (if it's the same one I'm think about).

You'll find it under "Book Bazaar" and a new thread is made each month. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41146.0.html


----------

